# 1210 series ford tractor.



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I may have the opportunity to buy a 1982 1210 series 4x4 Ford tractor with 1200 hours on it for $2500.00. It comes with a mower deck that is not attached and that I will probably never use, and also a front blade for pushing snow, it has ag tires and a set of turf tires as well. can anyone comment from experience about this tractor? I will be using it for food plotting in sandy soil mostly, I will probably never have more then 5 to 7 acres total. I may also use it to drag reasonable size trees and do other small to moderate utility work. I may put a loader on it if I get it for dressing trails, hauling fire wood and moving fertilizer and such. I have not seen it yet, but understand that it is pretty small, are they concidered a garden or a compact tractor?. I am not sure how many horse power it is but believe that it is a diesel. Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.tractorbynet.com


Go to this site and enter the New Holland/Ford owning/operating forum. All your questions will be answered. The first should be the hp of the tractor. Without that, advice on suitability will be imposible.

I just bought a New Holland TC33 da. That is 33 hp and it is adequate for your purpose. Less than 30 hp has serious limitations IMO.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

SB,

The advice given above is good- you'll get the skinny on that tractor at the TBN site. I think that tractor's pretty small, probably too small for any serious work in the woods or tillage chores, for example. I'd want about 25 hp at a minumum for that kind of work. You may want to pull a decent sized brush hog or disc or tiller for example.
You will want a front end loader, for sure. You'll use it more than any other implement. And I would prefer that the FEL be factory installed at the time the tractor was built. Some aftermarket FELs have had problems. And 4WD would be very useful as well.
1200 hours is nothing on a 20 year old tractor- but more important is how it was maintained. Oil changes, lubrication, filter changes, hydro and tranny oil changes and how it was used and taken care of are all more important than # of hours on a 20 year old tractor. Was it kept under cover??
That said, we used a Ford 1900 for a number of years- same series as the 1200 but about 29 engine hp. We mainly mowed fields and maintained a long lane with it- it was an excellent machine but we sold it as we found we really needed 4WD. Good luck.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I was guessing that it may be a little small for my needs, I will keep looking.


----------

